# The other furries, some with horns ;) Picture HEAVY



## Cordane (Oct 7, 2013)

You guys have already "met" my rats, but what about the other furries?

*The Meecers*
In order of the pictures - Ayla, Fuzzbutt, Amelie, Taittenger, Sasuke, Nimbus, Nebula, Nephelie, Bentley, Fae, Azure, Nox, Garnet, 5 female no names and Bumble Bee









*Guinea Pigs*
Group of 4 : Abby, Athea, Boxa and AppleCheeks
Duo : Cooper and Ripley
Trio (Lives in a duo) : Tobi, Chip and Ripley (again)
























*Rabbit*
Maya


----------



## Cordane (Oct 7, 2013)

*Cats*
Isobel, Luca and Dylan









*Cows*
Instead of doing individual pictures of each cow, here's a few for you


----------



## raving_ratties (Sep 2, 2013)

Oh wow! You have so many adorable animals. I LOVE your mice! Looks like you've got your hands full.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poisoned (Nov 17, 2012)

They're all gorgeous. 

But why the ring on that one bull?


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

I like your furry cows  they're so cute 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cordane (Oct 7, 2013)

Poisoned said:


> They're all gorgeous.
> 
> But why the ring on that one bull?


The nose ring? He's our stud bull and only bull on the property. We have two reasons for it though :
1. The nose ring makes handling easier and safer. 
2. He is a show animal (we show some of our animals at A&P Shows and Ag days) and with bulls, once they are over 18 months, they need to have a nose ring to be shown.


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm
Jealous of your garden!! & I love the last photo, well I love them all but especially that one!! X


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cordane (Oct 7, 2013)

Crezzard said:


> I love the last photo, well I love them all but especially that one!! X


That's Elfynn from about a year ago now - my bottle fed baby. The latest one of her is the 2nd on above that picture  Her mother is in the picture directly next to hers (with her latest calf).


----------



## MadRatter (Oct 15, 2013)

What kind of cows are these? I love the shaggy tan cow


----------



## never-sleep (Mar 3, 2012)

MadRatter said:


> What kind of cows are these? I love the shaggy tan cow


I think they're Scottish beeves. I could be wrong though.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Do you raise cattle for beef dairy or for fun?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cordane (Oct 7, 2013)

MadRatter said:


> What kind of cows are these? I love the shaggy tan cow





never-sleep said:


> I think they're Scottish beeves. I could be wrong though.


You're right - they are Scottish Highland Cattle 



Grawrisher said:


> Do you raise cattle for beef dairy or for fun?


Scottish Highland cattle are predominantly bred for beef but I do know a few people who have a Scottish Highland as a house cow. 
We breed them for both beef and for fun.


----------



## never-sleep (Mar 3, 2012)

I've been trying to convince my dad to get me a couple. As pets. I can't raise what I'm gonna eat lol.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cordane (Oct 7, 2013)

never-sleep said:


> I've been trying to convince my dad to get me a couple. As pets. I can't raise what I'm gonna eat lol.


I use to be very much the same so I've had to sort of.. come to an arrangement. Any that are going to go in the freezer, I don't work with at all. I mean, of course they get fed but they won't get halter-trained or show trained or anything like that.


----------



## September (Jul 30, 2013)

Does that mean Elfynn's safe?


----------



## Cordane (Oct 7, 2013)

September said:


> Does that mean Elfynn's safe?


My bottlefed baby? Of course! If you asked my Dad that question he would say the same, and include "She's Stephanies, enough said" haha


----------



## September (Jul 30, 2013)

Cordane said:


> My bottlefed baby? Of course! If you asked my Dad that question he would say the same, and include "She's Stephanies, enough said" haha


Yaaaaay!!! I never wanted to ask cause I didn't wanna hear the answer


----------

